# Alaska



## Channelcat (May 22, 2004)

Changing weather


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

*Alaska, wow!!!!!!!!!!!*

beautiful!! never been. wife wants us to go next year. If we do I'll be doing some fishing AND some picture taking.


----------



## Channelcat (May 22, 2004)

*Be sure and*

go in the summer! In November there's all that white stuff on the ground, and the fishing boats are all up on the bank. It really a beautiful place, even in the early winter.



galbayfisher said:


> beautiful!! never been. wife wants us to go next year. If we do I'll be doing some fishing AND some picture taking.


----------

